# Smoking B is back - well sort of...



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey everybody,

     I haven't been on here in a long time but it hasn't been by choice. I was walking through the barn when a hay bale fell out of the top of the mile & hit me on the head. I never saw it coming & it drove me right to the floor. I ended up with cracked vertebrae in my neck, some disc trouble & was lucky enough to develop a nerve impingement on top of that. I had to sell my dirt bike & car to try & keep going & am still struggling.

     The good news is that I am walking again & going through physical therapy to get control of my body back. I am determined to get through this as fast as possible - I NEED to get back to work ASAP & I think I am motivated enough & bullheaded enough to pull it off!

     I will get on here as much as I am able to now. I just wanted to say that I haven't abandoned this great site. I hope everyone is doing good!

Have a good one,

Jeremy


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dang Jeremy,

Im glad to hear that you are recovering. That would of been way worse. Praying for you to recover fast and be 100% again. 

Let us know if there is anything we can do for you.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, sounds like you took a really bad hit. Glad to hear you're on the mend though. Praying for your speedy recovery. God Bless.

Steve


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 17, 2013)

Welcome back! I hope all goes well with your recovery.


----------



## stovebolt (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad that you are mending and hope for a great recovery.

Chuck


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2013)

I am glad you are alright. My best wishes for a full recovery and welcome back...JJ


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 17, 2013)

Dude!!!!

   Get better!!!

 Isnt therapy great..you meet the cruelest people there..

  Craig


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Apr 17, 2013)

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow Jeremy that's scary stuff! Keep up with the physical therapy and get back to Smokin when you can. Best wishes.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 17, 2013)

Welcome back!!!!
Wishing you all the best with your recovery.

~Martin


----------



## seenred (Apr 17, 2013)

Welcome back, Jeremy!  Very sorry to hear you've been laid up...we'll be praying for your continued recovery.

Red


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 17, 2013)

omgoodness!!!!!! Jeramy....have been worried out you just disappearing...but never dreamed you almost went POOF!  So glad you are still here with us!

Do the PT and hurry up!  We missed you!

Kat


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your accident Jeremy. Hope you have a full and speedy recovery.....RTBBQ


----------



## frosty (Apr 17, 2013)

Jeremy, you must be one tough nut to crack!  Glad you are back on the mend, and wish you the best on the road to recovery.  Good luck and God bless.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear the bad news Jeremy but it's Great to hear you are doing good! Hope you have a very fast recovery!


----------



## shannon127 (Apr 17, 2013)

Get Well Soon!!  Jimmy and I were just about to send a search party for you man!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeremy, sorry to hear the bad news..... I hope your recovery is a full one.....     Dave


----------



## lilricky (Apr 18, 2013)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## roller (Apr 18, 2013)

The very best to you  !!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 18, 2013)

Keep doing what they tell you to do and to a speedy recovery!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 18, 2013)

Get well soon, remember each day is one day closer to being better.


----------



## smoke slinger (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome back and hope for a speedy recovery, but do it right so you dont mess anything up during the rehealing


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 20, 2013)

Praying for you Jeremy!  Was wondering where you were.

God Bless my friend.

Bill


----------



## smoking b (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey everybody thanks for all the well wishes! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm back again - hopefully for good this time. A good friend of mine loaned me the money to get my internet service turned back on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I thought I was doing good but my neck swelled up again for some unknown reason & set me way back again 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I am moving around good again & finally getting my fine motor skills back. They have me working with clay, picking up raisins with tweezers & putting pegs in & out of a peg board to try & develop them again. I have also started resistance training with real weight instead of just rubber bands. It is on a machine with cables though & not free weights & they won't let me lift very much 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   but I am gaining my strength back slowly - it is very frustrating...  I'm way behind on things & I bug them all the time to let me try & do some kind of work but they flat out refuse. Their excuse is always that if I fall or get my head bumped wrong it could put me back to square one or worse  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Due to my stubborn attitude & will to get back in action I am progressing faster than everyone thought I would 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm ready to put this whole ordeal behind me so I can move forward again & get back to smoking & having a life. My smoker is mad at me for not being able to use it for so long  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Anyways... I just figured I'd give an update & let everyone know I'm back again - I really missed you folks & this whole place in general 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm glad to be back & I hope everyone is doing good! See ya around


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that you're doing better!



~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2013)

Good news B......   hang in there, and do what the pretty nurses order you to do.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeremy glad to hear that your therapy is going good and ahead of schedule! Looking forward to seeing you post around here again! Get them doctors to clear you so you can get that smoker fired back up again!


----------



## smoking b (Jul 15, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I'm glad to hear that you're doing better!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin! It's been a struggle but I'm stubborn & persistent  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






DaveOmak said:


> Good news B......   hang in there, and do what the pretty nurses order you to do.....


Thanks Dave! & most of the PT nurses are very nice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






dirtsailor2003 said:


> Jeremy glad to hear that your therapy is going good and ahead of schedule! Looking forward to seeing you post around here again! Get them doctors to clear you so you can get that smoker fired back up again!


Thanks Case! I'm chomping at the bit to be able to lift & use my grinder too - I'm dying to make some sausage!


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 15, 2013)

YIPEEE!  B is back!  We want you back for good....so do what the therapists and Docs say!

Kat


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, I just saw this! That was a close one there Jeremy! Glad to see your on the mend. Prayers for a continued speedy recovery so you can get your life back to normal!


----------



## smoking b (Jul 15, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> YIPEEE!  B is back!  We want you back for good....so do what the therapists and Docs say!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat - I'm glad I am finally able to be back


----------



## smoking b (Jul 15, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> Wow, I just saw this! That was a close one there Jeremy! Glad to see your on the mend. Prayers for a continued speedy recovery so you can get your life back to normal!


Thank you


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeremy  Welcome back. Gosh what an accident!  Here is to your continued successful recovery. B


----------



## smoking b (Jul 15, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Jeremy  Welcome back. Gosh what an accident!  Here is to your continued successful recovery. B


Thank you!


----------



## smoking b (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the new well wishes from all who sent them  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I will get through this & be back in action again


----------



## foamheart (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. Glad you are mending well. Just a thought, spine injuries are tricky. Positive metal attitude is a great asset when recovering, but stubbornness and pushing too hard can look good today, but cause needless irreversible pain for years to come. Just stay on line with your therapist, that's why they are there so you don't quit nor try to run too fast.

You've got my positive vibes....... Get well, just don't push too hard to get ahead of schedule. Better to finish in the pack than to burn out before the finish line.

Get better soon. Just ask a friend to come help with your weekly ration of smoke. You don't want withdrawal.


----------



## smoking b (Jul 18, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Sorry to hear about your misfortune. Glad you are mending well. Just a thought, spine injuries are tricky. Positive metal attitude is a great asset when recovering, but stubbornness and pushing too hard can look good today, but cause needless irreversible pain for years to come. Just stay on line with your therapist, that's why they are there so you don't quit nor try to run too fast.
> 
> You've got my positive vibes....... Get well, just don't push too hard to get ahead of schedule. Better to finish in the pack than to burn out before the finish line.
> 
> Get better soon. Just ask a friend to come help with your weekly ration of smoke. You don't want withdrawal.


Thank you Foamheart!


----------

